# Any Y-Foil Owners Here?



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Wondering if any of you are here and want to share pictures and reports?

I currently have a Y-66 set up for TT. It is currently stripped of parts awaiting a winter re-build. While it is apart, I keep asking myself if it is worth the price for a nice repaint. I love the ride but I hate the graphics.

Anyone else ever repaint? If so, who did it, how much and how are the results?

What about fork replacement? Has anyone used a standard fork and placed spacers on the bottom of the head tube to maintain the geometry?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*You should check out..........*

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/yfoil/

There is a national group for Y-Foil owners across the USA. It is one of the most popular Tri bikes and bikes used for cross-country races due to its superior aerodynamics. Hope you find a local in owner in your area =)


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Want a new one on sale?*

Village Cycle has some '99 Y-Foils on sale... Here is a link to their PDF sales sheet...

http://www.villagecycle.com/inventories/sale_inventories/SALES_INVENTORY_1999_07_28_03.pdf


----------

